# mlo conversion



## instructor (Jul 14, 2015)

Greetings, got a 100 amp mlo panel, ge brand, need to convert to main breaker, kit i found was not compatible, any other options,?in Chicago 
area


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

instructor said:


> Greetings, got a 100 amp mlo panel, ge brand, need to convert to main breaker, kit i found was not compatible, any other options,?in Chicago
> area


Why not just swap the panel?


Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> Why not just swap the panel?
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbup:


Probably the cheapest and easiest.


----------

